# Spyware Problem



## albini13 (Jan 25, 2005)

I have a problem with my P.C which i hope someone can help me with. Every few minutes i get an icon on my toolbar that tells me that someone is trying to hack into my computer and steal my personal details. When the add dissapears it launches I.E and takes me to a advertisement for anti-spyware page. It also has changed my homepage within the properties section of I.E. I've had this kind of thing before and it's been easily removed with ADAWARE. This one will not go. The site it take me to is anti-spyware.net. The other thing i've noticed is this thing is trying very hard to look as though it's a microsoft windows warning which it clearly isn't. Any ideas.

Oh P.S i've run the latest version of adaware about 15 times yet it's done squat.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Give "Spybot" a go as well









I find it good for picking up things that my AOL sytem misses.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

albini13 said:


> I have a problem with my P.C which i hope someone can help me with. Every few minutes i get an icon on my toolbar that tells me that someone is trying to hack into my computer and steal my personal details. When the add dissapears it launches I.E and takes me to a advertisement for anti-spyware page. It also has changed my homepage within the properties section of I.E. I've had this kind of thing before and it's been easily removed with ADAWARE. This one will not go. The site it take me to is anti-spyware.net. The other thing i've noticed is this thing is trying very hard to look as though it's a microsoft windows warning which it clearly isn't. Any ideas.
> 
> Oh P.S i've run the latest version of adaware about 15 times yet it's done squat.


Yep, this kind of tactic is quite common now unfortunately. Try various antispyware programs (like these for example) in Safe Mode so the spyware is not already running when it tries to detect/remove it.


----------



## albini13 (Jan 25, 2005)

rhaythorne said:


> albini13 said:
> 
> 
> > I have a problem with my P.C which i hope someone can help me with. Every few minutes i get an icon on my toolbar that tells me that someone is trying to hack into my computer and steal my personal details. When the add dissapears it launches I.E and takes me to a advertisement for anti-spyware page. It also has changed my homepage within the properties section of I.E. I've had this kind of thing before and it's been easily removed with ADAWARE. This one will not go. The site it take me to is anti-spyware.net. The other thing i've noticed is this thing is trying very hard to look as though it's a microsoft windows warning which it clearly isn't. Any ideas.
> ...


Just tried spybot and it removed 124 items. I ran it immediately after it finished and it came up with no spyware. I rebooted my p.c and ran it again. It came back with 124 items again. Also just discovered that this thing has disabled my ability to update my p.c cillin, alter security settings in I.E's advanced settings, And turn off running processes when i press CTRL ALT and DELETE. I'm tearing my hair out with this thing.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Then you have the unenviable task of trying to delete it all manually... but it'll make you a stronger person for it 

The basic procedure is to identify the spyware process(es) that are running, even if as you say, you can't terminate them at the moment. Identify the executable files that spawn those processes. Identify the Registry entries associated with those files. Reboot the PC in Safe Mode and delete the offending files and Registry entries. Reboot the PC as normal and repeat the above process until everything runs correctly.

If you run the "hijackthis" tool (Google for it, there are various download sites) the resulting log file will help to ascertain what needs to be deleted. I can help you with this if you like.

By the way, what exactly did Spybot S&D say the offending spyware is?


----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

I use Ewido and Spywareblaster as well as Ad-Aware. They're both available as free downloads.


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

Second the suggestion to use Ewido - available on 30 day trial and well worth the subscription after that (IMHO).

Julian L


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

There is more advice here; note the comment about system restore

http://www.rltwatches.co.uk/forums/index.p...=14669&st=0


----------



## albini13 (Jan 25, 2005)

JoT said:


> There is more advice here; note the comment about system restore
> 
> http://www.rltwatches.co.uk/forums/index.p...=14669&st=0


Just manually deleted about 500 files from my registry and it's back again. The only thing i can think of is that this thing has installed a sneaky exe file that implants all the damaging files back into the registry if you delete them. I honestly don't think i'm gonna get rid of this without a system restore. I might even format my p.c.

Cheers folks.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

My dad had the same problem on his computer; I purchased a downloadable programme called Spyware Doctor. It is a lot more sophisticated that the likes of Spybot and finds and deletes intelligent hijackers.


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

turn off system restore, boot into safe mode and run spybot and anyother programs you have then reboot.


----------



## albini13 (Jan 25, 2005)

pugster said:


> turn off system restore, boot into safe mode and run spybot and anyother programs you have then reboot.


Hi,

Turned off system restore booted into safe mode ran spyware and adaware, rebooted everything looked fine then back came my old friend mr spyware. I'm ready to smash up my P.C.


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

what piece of spyware is it that keeps appearing? ,i'll look for a manual way to remove it for you if you tell me the name.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

albini13 said:


> pugster said:
> 
> 
> > turn off system restore, boot into safe mode and run spybot and anyother programs you have then reboot.
> ...


Try Spyware Doctor it sorted out my dad's computer that had a similar problem

http://www.pctools.com/spyware-doctor/

I think it is about Â£20 for the full downlaod though .... still ... cheaper than a smashed computer


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Gav,

Do you have an anti- virus programme and if so have you run it? (May be a daft question).

There is probably a nasty little .exe file in Windows/ system32 and it may not be easy to identify.

Process Guard might be able to help you identify the rogue programme a little easier than trying to guess what's causing the problem but it won't help you delete it if it has persistent write protection.

http://www.diamondcs.com.au/processguard/i...p?page=download

Download the "home" version, it may help find the process that's causing problems but it will take some detective work.  Install it in safe mode and turn off learning mode straight away. It will then prompt you you to allow each process to start. Re-boot into full mode and allowing each process to start but don't check the box that allows the process to start automatically.

You should be able to find what's causing the problem this way with luck.

If you follow all the good advice in this thread and the bugger still won't go away then I'd flatten the thing and re-install.

Keep all anti- spy, mal and virus software updated daily. Even this is no guarantee that you will be immune if you keep going to those dodgy chav websites.









Use Firefox instead of IE, it may help a bit.

Good luck mate.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Update: I just installed the new version of Process Guard in safe mode and it didn't like it.

Install as normal but turn off "learning mode" when prompted at the dialogue box on boot up.

After that you are on your own as far as identifying the rouge process, it will take several re-boots to find the bloody thing (s), I suspect.

I hope you are patient.


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

you can also try cwshredder in case its a coolwebsearch varient hijacker ,best thing is to give me the name that keeps appearing if that and all the rest doesnt do it.


----------



## albini13 (Jan 25, 2005)

pugster said:


> what piece of spyware is it that keeps appearing? ,i'll look for a manual way to remove it for you if you tell me the name.


Cheers for the advice all. I think i'm gonna have to be bloody Inspector Morse to get rid of this thing.

Here is a list of Spyware that has been installed and won't delete.

Daily Toolbar

BlazeFind.Bridge

AbetterInternet

Smitfraud-C

Admess

Alexa

Statblaster.All files7

VX2.b.BDS

VX2.c:

VX2.g

SpywareSheriff.FakeAlert

To Stan: Yes mate I have PC Cillin but i'm gonna replace it with a new more powerful anti-virus program (any recommendations)??

All virus software is up to date, firewall installed and working properly, and block popups all installed and working nicely. Also I have 3 spyware removal programs which i run once a week and i have CC cleaner (nice little registry cleaner).


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

christ. lots of trojans and virus, your antivirus aint upto much,most of those are old ,cw shredder should get rid of the toolbar then goto here and run this on your system and report back what is left of the spyware.

*for anti virus i use nod32 ,panda and kapersky are also good


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Hi,

Does the scanners you are using find them but can't remove them?

If you were using IE then you have about a gig or so of crap which include many bad things for sure. Use the app from the link below. At its default install is very safe to use and will clear out all the temp folders, net folders etc, stuff Windows stores for no reason, many spyware and viri reside and may not be caught by a spy proggie until they activate. I use it before shutting my comp down each time. I would stay away from those reg cleaners though, you should not need it. Webroots Spysweeper is in my mind one of the best appz to catch those beasts along with XoftSpy.

/http://sales.webroot.com/downloads/registered/links/wwsetup1_576399.exe

Let us know on my question above. There are spy proggies that will catch them on boot up if not removed due to the processes running. Not one app will catch them all.

Once all gone then we discuss your firewall and AV choices.

Before doing anymore browsing though get Firefox. It's built in pop up blocker works well and it won't allow crap to enter your comp. Then we discuss the setup of the proggie to ensure it clears all files when you close the app each time.

Then we work to clean the comp up and streamline what starts up on boot


----------



## albini13 (Jan 25, 2005)

James said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does the scanners you are using find them but can't remove them?
> 
> ...


Exactly all of my now 5 spyware programs will find these files and tell me that they have been deleted. The second i open IE they are back. If i reboot, they are back. Clear them manually they come back. I now have anti virus NOD32 and spyware doctor running constantly. NOD32 very good but it hasn't removed them. Spyware doctor found all the files but they are back.


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

have you defiantly turned off system restore and deleted all your temp folders inc prefetch? (just delete everything in there)

the prefetch folder can be found at c:\windows\prefetch.

here is a shareware program that will clean all temp files ,you might still have to clean the prefetch folder manually so check it.


----------



## albini13 (Jan 25, 2005)

pugster said:


> have you defiantly turned off system restore and deleted all your temp folders inc prefetch? (just delete everything in there)
> 
> the prefetch folder can be found at c:\windows\prefetch.
> 
> here is a shareware program that will clean all temp files ,you might still have to clean the prefetch folder manually so check it.


Hi mate yeah done all of that but it's still there. think i'm gonna have to format the thing. I now have so many anti-spyware programs on my machine it's untrue lol. All of them find the spyware and remove it but it keeps coming back. Might try this other browser see if that helps.

Cheers for all the suggestions


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

albini13 said:



> Exactly all of my now 5 spyware programs will find these files and tell me that they have been deleted. The second i open IE they are back. If i reboot, they are back. Clear them manually they come back. I now have anti virus NOD32 and spyware doctor running constantly. NOD32 very good but it hasn't removed them. Spyware doctor found all the files but they are back.


Anti-spyware programs often have difficulty removing the various components of an infection in the correct order, especially where multiple infections have occurred. It's tricky (but not impossible) to remove them by hand, but essential that you remove the components in exactly the correct sequence. For example, it's no good removing files and registry entries but leaving a process associated with that infection running because the process will probably just re-install the files and registry entries. Equally, it's no good killing the processes and deleting the files but leaving a registry entry behind because that may also result in the infection being re-downloaded/installed.

Also, be aware that not all of the processes, files and registry entries may be visible using the standard Windows tools. They may be being deliberately hidden.

Whilst they're still free (Sysinternals has been acquired by Microsoft) you might want to try these tools:

Autoruns - See what programs are configured to startup automatically when your system boots and you login. Autoruns also shows you the full list of Registry and file locations where applications can configure auto-start settings.

Process Explorer - Find out what files, registry keys and other objects processes have open, which DLLs they have loaded, and more.

RootkitRevealer - Scan your system for rootkit-based malware

Also try F-Secure's BlackLight rootkit detector.

To cure Internet Explorer you'll also need to look at what Browser Helper Objects and Layered Service Providers are installed. You also ought to check that your hosts file (C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\etc) hasn't been hijacked.

Have fun


----------



## albini13 (Jan 25, 2005)

rhaythorne said:


> albini13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seems very complicated. Cheers though. I know this might sound like a dumb question but, if i uninstall Internet Explorer and run Moxilla Firefox will i lose the ability to get my mail through outlook express? Or is outlook linked into firefox?


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I am suprised that Spyware Doctor didn't clear it; it is a very powerful programme and regarded as one of the best.


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

it would probably be easier for you too backup any music/films/games/mail/favourites etc and format and restart ,i can find manual removal for all that spyware but most of it consists of editing the registry (i personally wouldnt recommend you do this if you have no exp) ,most of that spyware list is porn linked so in the future when your firewall says 'let X access the internet' say no unless you know what it is







,most ppl i know dont know how to use a firewall properly and just click 'yes' to let anything access in or out bound.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

> Seems very complicated. Cheers though.


It can get complicated. That's why I get paid to sort out this kind of thing. If truth be told, I actually enjoy it, as long as it's not _my_ machine











> I know this might sound like a dumb question but, if i uninstall Internet Explorer and run Moxilla Firefox will i lose the ability to get my mail through outlook express? Or is outlook linked into firefox?


Not a dumb question at all, but I'm not sure of the answer off the top of my head as I don't use Internet Explorer, Outlook Express or Firefox! In fact, I make a point of removing the email clients from machines that I use to browse the internet! Paranoid or what?









I wouldn't bother uninstalling IE just yet. Rumour has it that the new version (Internet Explorer 7) will be released soon as a scheduled Windows Update so it may well just get re-installed anyway. You might want to take a look at Mozilla's Sea Monkey project. This used to be the Mozilla Application Suite (a browser, email program etc.) which formed the roots of the Firefox/Thunderbird applications. You might also like to check out Opera, another good web browser/mail client application and a personal favourite of mine.

Web Browser Security Comparison: N.B. Opera is currently at version 9.01 but Secunia (who provide the these charts) don't seem to have stats for version 9.x yet. A couple of vulnerablilities have popped up for version 9.0 which I suspect 9.01 fixes.


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

i.e and firefox run independently ,you can export to firefox when you install it, no point doing it on your machine now tho as it will still be infected.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

JoT said:


> I am suprised that Spyware Doctor didn't clear it; it is a very powerful programme and regarded as one of the best.


Is it really that good opposed to Spybot etc? It's just found a few things on mine, so i'm tempted to get it.

Can it be set to block things from getting trough in the first place?


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Having just looked through the scan results, it says there is a dialler cookie of some sort, usually linked to adult sites. I assume this is my son(and the rest I hear you say







)

Can I set him an account up that blocks sites such as that? He's old enough - just worried about my PC.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Mrcrowley said:


> JoT said:
> 
> 
> > I am suprised that Spyware Doctor didn't clear it; it is a very powerful programme and regarded as one of the best.
> ...


Paul I have been very impressed with it, it is proactive in that it will stop things getting onto your disk (unlike Spybot which is reactive) ... you can even set it to block tracking cookies. I am really suprised it didnt sort out albini's problem though.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

MrC said:



> Is it really that good opposed to Spybot etc? It's just found a few things on mine, so i'm tempted to get it.
> 
> Can it be set to block things from getting trough in the first place?


It's OK. As someone mentioned earlier, there's no silver bullet with this kind of stuff. No one product will detect/clean it all. Yes, by default it runs in the background to provide permanent protection. It only seems to integrate fully with IE though, unless I'm mistaken.



> Having just looked through the scan results, it says there is a dialler cookie of some sort, usually linked to adult sites. I assume this is my son(and the rest I hear you say )
> 
> Can I set him an account up that blocks sites such as that? He's old enough - just worried about my PC.


Yes, you certainly can... and should.

Nobody should be browsing the internet as an "Administrator", by the way  Either use "Run As" to launch your browser as a user with low priveleges, or use something like Drop My Rights to automatically modify your SAT (Security Access Token) so that the browser runs without Admin privileges.

N.B - SpyBot S&D will also run permanently in the background, but you have to manually enable the "Tea Timer" application. It will also permanently immunize IE and Opera against certain threats and protect the Host file but, as I recall, you have to manually enable these functions; they're not set by default.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

"Google has started warning users if they are about to visit a webpage that could harm their computer. The warning will pop up if users click on a link to a page known to host spyware or other malicious programs. The initiative comes out of a larger project cataloging programs that plague people with unwanted ads, spy on web habits or steal personal data. Google is one of several companies trying to act as an "in-flight adviser" to ensure people stay safe online.

The warnings will be seen by anyone using the search engine who clicks on a link to a site identified as harmful by the Stop Badware coalition. Google, PC maker Lenovo and Sun set up this initiative in January 2006 to identify dangerous software and the websites that try to trick people into installing these malicious programs."

Every little helps.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

RE. Spybot S&D:

Make sure you're in Advanced Mode. Click on the "Immunize" icon in the "Spybot-S&D" section and turn all this stuff on:










Then, under "Tools", turn on the "SDHelper" and "TeaTimer" components:










In "IE Tweaks", turn all these on:










Configured this way, it provides pretty good permanent protection.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

OK, my last word on this (hooray, I hear you cry







) before I disappear off to the pub









I've been trying out this little utility for the last few days. Not 100% bug-free (yet) but it seems to work rather well. I've tried it on a couple of sites I know to be carrying exploit code and it blocks them straight away. Could be another handy addition to the arsenal:

Exploit Prevention Labs - SocketShield

It may be tricky to install if you're also running Process Guard (or similar) and requires a bit of messing around with your firewall software, so just be aware of that before you give it a go


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

if the various freeware progs cant get rid of any spyware and you cant manually remove it then i dont think anything will (paid for software or not) ,the main thing is to run each program in safe mode, ive hit the occasional one that has so infested my system that a shitload of the registry needed clearing, in this case its easier to backup and reinstall ,unless you are doing work for someone else where a reinstall is impossible ,they are preety easy to find for manual removal if you are happy playing in the registry ,the main thing is knowing how to search the net or what to search for ,as an example one of the infections is 'statblaster' i found a cure for it in a few seconds by just typing 'statblaster manual removal' into my search engine i guess the main thing is being 'comfortable' working within the registry.


----------



## Ironpants (Jul 1, 2005)

OK a while ago I had a similar problem with what I assumed was a Trojan reinfecting my PC every time my malware progs cleaned it.

I trawled many threads on many forums finding out which of the results from "highjackthis" was the one responsible.

Here is a link to a site that provides some resources and help on its use:

http://www.ozzu.com/ftopic31034.html

It has some links to fora, but a simple google on the results should very quickly tell you if an entry is bad news or not. Problem is my PC had 100 or so to check.

Hope it helps, when neccessary you become ann expert quite quickly. And forget it all just as quickly









Toby


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

This is quite timely









Anti-Spyware Comparison Report - Ninth Round, 7th. August 2006

SpyBot S&D comes dead last, but looking at the bare figures, _none_ of the products tested do particularly well, highlighting the fact that you need more than one product to provide an effective solution. I've got five of the products on that list.


----------



## Ironpants (Jul 1, 2005)

rhaythorne said:


> This is quite timely
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oops only got Lavasoft and Spybot. Thanks Rhaythorne, better get up to date again









Toby


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

OK Rich. I could go on trying different spyware stuff for days!

Which would you recommend?


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

pugster said:


> have you defiantly turned off system restore and deleted all your temp folders inc prefetch? (just delete everything in there)
> 
> the prefetch folder can be found at c:\windows\prefetch.
> 
> here is a shareware program that will clean all temp files ,you might still have to clean the prefetch folder manually so check it.


Is this program meant to scare you to death? It found 3000 problems on mine


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Mrcrowley said:


> OK Rich. I could go on trying different spyware stuff for days!
> 
> Which would you recommend?


Gulp! OK, at this moment in time...

The Trend offerings are (as the report suggests) comparatively good. I haven't tried any of the "home" versions, but I have tried the "enterprise" versions (namely OfficeScan which is the enterprise version of PC-Cillin and their enterprise anti-spyware product). Oddly enough, OfficeScan has the anti-spyware capabilitiy built in and (in my tests) it picks up everything that the enterprise anti-spyware product picks up except for netcat which is not really malicious software anyway (although it could be used as such if you're that way inclined!) If the "home" products use the same detection techniques and pattern recognition files as their enterprise counterparts then they ought to be pretty good!

I have Webroot's SpySweeper product which seems to do a good job and, gratifyingly, comes out well in the tests.

I'd certainly not discount JoT's suggestion of PC Tool's Spyware Doctor product. I gave it a quick once-over yesterday and it seems to do a pretty good job. Comes out OK in the report too.

Definitely go for Lavasoft's AdAware and Spybot S&D, hey, they're free!!

Beyond that, if your other AV and Personal Firewall products do some anti-spyware checking, then that's a bonus too. I rather like Eset's NOD32 anti-virus product and Agnitum's Outpost Personal Firewall.


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

> Is this program meant to scare you to death? It found 3000 problems on mine


lol ,all that program does is remove temp files from your pc, it means it has found 3000 temp files ( i.e your temp internet files etc etc) not 3000 infections, tho some may be spyware,if you empty the folders first its easier and faster for the spyware program to run and if something wont delete its usually a trojan/spyware/virus, your computer stores many temp files that your average user doesnt know about so spyware/virus writers use these as methods of attack.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Mainly from a housekeeping point of view, I set my browsers caches relatively small and also configure them to empty on exit. This keeps the number of temp files on the system relatively small and therefore speeds up manual AV/antispyware scans.

*Internet Explorer*










*Firefox*










*Opera*










Note that this doesn't remove _all_ temp files on the system. Windows stores a lot of stuff too which you can clear manually with effort or use a utility like the one pug suggested or something similar like Webroot's Window Washer.


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

yup i use windowwasher myself, quick and easy to use tho not free ,i also use nod32 and sygate firewall along with adaware,spybot s+d,counterspy and trend anti spyware ,some have to be paid for 

*cough* bit torrent is your friend


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Another tactic I use to avoid malware: Peer-to-peer software on my machines? Not bloody likely! I get someone else to do it and take all the risk


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

ive used bit torrent and various other xfer progs for many years, ive never caught something i didnt want from bittorrent  ,kazza and some of the other p2p's are infected with all sorts of crap tho







,a good antivirus should catch anything , teaching yourself computer literacy is the main thing, the amount of times ive seen ppl open zip files not knowing what they are is still building up







.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

rhaythorne said:


> Another tactic I use to avoid malware: Peer-to-peer software on my machines? Not bloody likely! I get someone else to do it and take all the risk


The best way to avoid crapware is to avoid going to the places that give it to you. Sadly. a lot of "legit" web sites aren't as pure as the driven snow.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Also, a lot of genuinely legit websites get hacked and end up infecting their customers









For example, this string started appearing at the top of a lot of people's web pages back in March:

http://www.load2load.net/out.php?s_id=1

When people visited the hacked page of the legitimate website, load2load.net (which is now defunct by the way) would attempt to compromise visitors' computers by exploiting the Internet Explorer CreatetxtRange() vulnerability that wasn't patched by Microsoft until MS06-013, some three weeks later.

You can still find web sites that have this code inserted in their pages because the site owners either haven't noticed or bothered to fix them.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

pugster said:


> yup i use windowwasher myself, quick and easy to use tho not free ,i also use nod32 and sygate firewall along with adaware,spybot s+d,counterspy and trend anti spyware ,some have to be paid for
> 
> *cough* bit torrent is your friend


Gawd - see what I mean. How many do you have before going beyond paranoia?!


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

hehe ,i only really use spysweeper + trend anti spyware ,nod32 is my antivirus and sygate my firewall ,the other 2 spyware programs are just used now and then incase something has been missed (plus im too idle to uninstal them







).

if you are going to download/purchase i would recommend

nod32 or kapersky for antivirus

sygate firewall (easy to setup and use)

trend anti spyware


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

pugster said:


> hehe ,i only really use spysweeper + trend anti spyware ,nod32 is my antivirus and sygate my firewall ,the other 2 spyware programs are just used now and then incase something has been missed (plus im too idle to uninstal them
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for that.

Just got this message from Trend trying to delete files it recommended.

Unable to finish backup for the specified items. FCIFlushCabinet failed. FCIFlushCabinet failed. FCI Error=6, 'Unknown compression type'. Error#: 0x800403ff

Any idea what's up?

Thanks


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

the flush cabinet error is usually when the program cannot create a temp file before it copies it to a cab file ,usually caused by the destination being full (not anything to worry about tbh) ,this is why i recommended using a program to clean the temp files ,you said you had 3000 temp files -this means folders get full unless you clean them out and also that when you defrag your machine you will also defrag an extra 3000 files that are not needed.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

poor bugger has 20 new appz installed now at least!


----------

